# Indiana(polis) Cube Meetup



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 26, 2010)

So I plan to have a meetup soon after DeVry, probably not the 9th, but the weekend after that (the 16th). Would everybody be cool with that? I'm primarily talking to those that went to this past one, but any new members please chime up!

Also, I'd like to try to host a cube competition. I've talked to Mike about it and he's more than willing to help, and especially thankful somebody is stepping up to help out! I'll be talking to Jim Mertens this weekend about a good date (he said he doesn't want Jan/Feb), so I was thinking early March, does that work for everybody? More details on this to come.

Erm, I can't edit the poll out of this thread. Anbody able to help me with that?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow, I didn't realize there were so many right here in the Indy area!

And what's with the name Spencer, anyway? Perhaps we should just call everyone Spencer, to avoid confusion. 

It looks like we'd have a pretty big meetup if we managed one. I can also tell I need to set up another official competition soon. Unfortunately, it doesn't look likely before next year, and Jim doesn't want to do anything in January or February (because of snow).

By the way, there are also all my helpers from the last Indiana competition, which is another 10 or so, who haven't signed up on CubingUSA. And especially my daughters.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 26, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, I didn't realize there were so many right here in the Indy area!
> 
> And what's with the name Spencer, anyway? Perhaps we should just call everyone Spencer, to avoid confusion.
> 
> ...



How will snow affect and indoor comp? (It's because of the roads right?)


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't know how many times KOII drove through a blizzard to get to a competition this year.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 26, 2010)

Well I figured your daughters by default were included when I mentioned you  I never realized it until about a month ago and I told my girlfriend "Man, I wish I could just meet up w/all these people in the area" and she's like "So why don't yoU?" Lol I was like man that's a good point, and after meeting up with James (haha irony) we decided it's very important to have a meetup 

I agree on calling everybody spencer, it'd certainly make things easier 

You should get your helpers to register on there, just so we can see who all is around and might make the meeting place easier to decide (I'd like for it to be about equal distance for people on average, unless we just have a flood of people in a specific area).

Why not before next year? I'd definitely be willing to help you out if you needed anything. I'm about to just beg you for another competition, jms_gears and I really want one in Indy again!

You might know the answer to this Mike. My girlfriend is a social work major, and the Social Workers Association (or something like that) has fundraisers to help raise money for either the association or other good causes. Would having a comp that the proceeds go to them be ok or not?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 4, 2010)

ohwow apparently you did make this.
obv id come lol. 
Is there a place we could all meet up?
If not we could raid the mall lol.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 4, 2010)

Seems like there isn't much interest :/ It might just have to be me you and the Hug Hey family which hey I'm cool with that!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 4, 2010)

Spencer will come, im not sure about shively. And if Sams not busy hell come. Also theres Ben Wischer (sp?)


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 4, 2010)

I sent out a PM from the CubingUSA website containing the link to this thread. Maybe we'll get some more turnout.


----------



## hatter (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm definitely interested but i can't guarantee I'd be able to come due to school. If it is a week night i definitely won't be able to come seeing as i go to school in terre haute.



-allison


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 7, 2010)

hatter said:


> I'm definitely interested but i can't guarantee I'd be able to come due to school. If it is a week night i definitely won't be able to come seeing as i go to school in terre haute.
> 
> 
> 
> -allison



: O i know you.

So now we have a total of James,James, Mike+11, and Allison. (plus LaChance's couch and my little terrorist (no not a sexual innuendo))

Have you gotten any emails back James?

Thats easily enough to have a decent size one. Ill message Spencer and Sam right now and reply once ive gotten a reply from them.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 7, 2010)

Spencer said that hed be down with hanging out.
Sundays would work best iirc.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 7, 2010)

Weekends are the only time my couch can make it, but she doesn't have to go (but I figure for those with girlfriends who will be stuck going to this w/their speedcubing boyfriends, my couch and your terrorist should go ).

Sundays would work for me. Famous Deaf Rubik's guy basically said name a time and place, so I'll message him when we get a date set. Mike does Sunday work for you? Allison, what time do you want to be back at school (ISU?) if this happens on a Sunday?

I was thinking mid afternoon around 2-3, and let it go until people get tired of cubing or until people need to leave. I would want to do this at a place we could all eat at too, because I know I'll end up hungry 

Have you heard from Sam, James? I have not received any emails other than the ones I had received when I last edited the list.

I don't get "Mike+11"?

By the way, which spencer are you talking about? There are around 5 of them in the area lol


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 7, 2010)

Sunday afternoon is not so good for me. I'd probably have to leave by 3:30.

I suspect the "+11" might have included my students; I'm not sure how many would really show up - probably just a few if any. My daughters might be there, though, if the time is good. But Sunday afternoon probably wouldn't be very good.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 8, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Weekends are the only time my couch can make it, but she doesn't have to go (but I figure for those with girlfriends who will be stuck going to this w/their speedcubing boyfriends, my couch and your terrorist should go ).
> 
> Sundays would work for me. Famous Deaf Rubik's guy basically said name a time and place, so I'll message him when we get a date set. Mike does Sunday work for you? Allison, what time do you want to be back at school (ISU?) if this happens on a Sunday?
> 
> ...


 
Spencer Thompson. Ill ask him if any other day would work for Mike. 

as for the Mike+11 i was in fact talking about his students. Hmm i still think there are enough to have a meet up. Ask King Khan and tran about how many people usually attend their meet ups (afaik its generally 2/3)

Sam has not messaged me back but iirc hes a fairly busy band geek, so he might take a couple days.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 8, 2010)

Well there are 5 on the list, and that's only counting one Hughey, so if Mike, Marie, Rebecca, that's 7 

We could go to a mall, that would definitely work. There are plenty of tables, and plenty of food! Where does mister Khan and Tran usually hold theirs?


----------



## hatter (Sep 8, 2010)

No, I go to Rose-Hulman.

My vote would go for a Saturday or if it is a Sunday, I'd say the earlier the better.. especially if it is downtown or east of downtown.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 8, 2010)

James, find out if Spencer is good for Saturday. I know some people go to chuch as well and I'm not sure who on this list does, so that'd kind of do away with early Sundays. I'm good for Saturdays.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Sep 8, 2010)

I would be interested in this (i got the messages from both fatboyxpc and jt).
However, don't plan this around me because I have very limited free time slots. Basically the only time that would be possible would be Saturdays after 4
and some Sundays depending on the homework situation. As far as location goes, I prefer Keystone or Castleton, but an even better place could be a park or something (maybe the area near central library).

I haven't cubed in ages, really looking forward to this if it somehow works out.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 9, 2010)

Alright we only have 4 weekends left until DeVry, and I really want this to happen before then! That means we only have 3 weekends to meet up.

Since Sam was wanting something on the north side near Keystone Crossing, I figured why not Broad Ripple Park? There are plenty of food joints in the area and Broad Ripple just seems like a favored place to go anyway. I looked into this and it's pretty pricey to rent a shelter, but I can give them a call later and find out since it's for a group meetup if we can just borrow it for a few hours or whatever (as long as it's not being used currently etc).

Any objections to Broad Ripple Park? It's real close to Keystone Crossing (go south on Keystone to 64th st, turn left (west) on 62nd St, takes you right to Broad Ripple. Hang a right (north) on Evanstons Ave, park will be on your left.).

If you guys are okay with this park, are you more interested in Saturday, or Sunday? Which weekend would be best for you? I think I have something going on the 12th and the 19th, but I could still make it to both. The 12th is probably too short of notice but hey it's Thursday, we can make it happen!

So our choices:
Saturdays: 11th, 18th, 25th
Sundays: 12th, 19th, 26th.

Time: Mid afternoon, say 2pm?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2010)

Saturdays will work for us, but not Sundays. This Saturday is actually good - Rebecca and I can come; Marie and my wife are out of town. But we'd have to leave by 5:00.

Broad Ripple Park is okay, I guess.


----------



## hatter (Sep 9, 2010)

I voted for this Saturday but next would be just as good.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 9, 2010)

What would be closer to you Mike? It doesn't matter to me when/where, I've got pretty much free reign as to where I can go. I know you host competitions at Fishers but I'm not sure where you're from. Is there anything else that you prefer?

Are your helpers able to join this Saturday as well? Is next Saturday good for you as well? 

Allison: I'll make sure to note that.

I'll go ahead and get in touch with the Broad Ripple Park management to see if the shelters are rented out.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2010)

We do live in Fishers, so that's easiest for us. If you want a park, Holland Park is the closest big one to us; that would probably work. Keystone at the Crossing mall or Castleton mall would also be closer than Broad Ripple. But Broad Ripple is really okay.

This Saturday is best for me, because I know I have no conflicts until 5:00 (actually I'll have to leave a little earlier than that, so I can be here at 5:00). Other weeks might have conflicts I don't know about. But I'll try for whatever you schedule, and hopefully we can make it work (but no guarantees).

It is probably true that this Saturday would probably be too quick to get any of my helpers to come, although you never know. I really don't know how many will come - maybe a bunch, maybe none. I'd say just schedule something and we'll see who comes. I'll send out an email to my helpers once it's decided.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 10, 2010)

How about we shoot for Keystone at the Crossing then? I'll be giving JT a ride and that's closer by about 3 minutes (but I'm certain I can make it quicker than that ). We could just hang out in the food court there, or is there an outside parkish type environment there?

How is 1-4 instead of 2-5? Does that work for everybody?


----------



## hatter (Sep 10, 2010)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 10, 2010)

Anyone besides James know the irony of meeting up at keystone at the crossing?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 10, 2010)

9100 Suite


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 10, 2010)

Okay - this week or a different week?

The food court probably would be a good spot. I can't think of a decent place outside there.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 10, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Okay - this week or a different week?
> 
> The food court probably would be a good spot. I can't think of a decent place outside there.



This Week.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 10, 2010)

1pm good for you Mike and Allison?


----------



## hatter (Sep 10, 2010)

Yup any time Saturday is good for me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 10, 2010)

1 PM is good, yes.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 10, 2010)

It's set! I'll most probably need to leave around 4:00/4:30pm (very small chance I won't). If for some reason we stay later than 4pm, Sam can come join us.

I expect to see you all there (JT, you don't have a choice)!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 10, 2010)

I've sent out a message to my "helpers"; we'll see if any of them make it. We plan to be there.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 10, 2010)

Hopefully they all show up  Maybe we can make this a monthly thing or something!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2010)

We'll be there in a bit - probably a few minutes late. I'm doubting any of my "helpers" will be there - none of them responded to my email. So it may be a small group.


----------



## hatter (Sep 12, 2010)

I had a lot of fun and I'm glad to have learned a couple new algs! Hopefully we do it again soon!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Also as a side note. Mike is now known as famous blindfold rubiks


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 12, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Also as a side note. Mike is now known as famous blindfold rubiks




We had a great time. Looking forward to the next one. And to Dayton!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 12, 2010)

Allison: Do you still remember the kite OLL? Lol  Just in case this helps: (R U2) R2 F R F' (R U2 R'). Remember to execute it like R U2 R' sledgehammer R U2 R', but the first R' and the sledge hammer R' turns into R2 so do the regrip after that first U2 

I had an awesome time! We started racing and Mike pulled an Andrew: fast inspection time for the roux user!!! We had a handful of decent times, jms and I both hit a few 15's, Allison hit one of her few 18.xy solves (might have been 18.00), Mike got a few sub20's!!!

So the Apple store employees saw us racing and were really impressed. So jms is like "You guys should make bets on who will win" Lol. So then he also tries to swindle an iPhone out of them haha! Then a security officer is standing over us and the best quote ever: "This is the only time you can be watched by a security guard this close and still feel comfortable" haha! Then Mike had to go and be Famous Rubik's Blindfolded Guy and do a 1:16.xy blind solve. A lady at another table was in complete awe for a minute solid with wide eyes and jaw dropped (with her hand covering the mouth). I burst out laughing so hard at her reaction to Mike's bld solve.

It was a blast, we definitely need to do this again. Definitely before Dayton, maybe again before DeVry. I'd love to make this a monthly thing, it was just so much fun.

P.S. Rebecca (Hug Hey) is so much faster than us at solving, she "lapped" us! She was on the next scramble while we were finishing ours!


----------



## hatter (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah as soon as I got in the car the alg hit me. My execution isn't real fast yet but I really like the alg.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 12, 2010)

Haha nice. I there are a lot of easy OLLs to learn, I think you still do 2 look right? There are two T shapes, you know the headlights one, the other T shape is just RUR'U' R'FRF'. The other kite shape is the inverse of the alg I just showed (so it's FR'F' RURU'R'). Doing a fat sune / fat anti-sune also works wonders. At the next meet up I'll show you a lot of the easy OLLs


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 12, 2010)

Wish i had been there.


----------



## hatter (Sep 12, 2010)

I know quite a few ills but quite a few I need to learn as well.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 12, 2010)

The ride there was interesting lol.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 12, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> The ride there was interesting lol.


Details?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 12, 2010)

USHA USHA Usha usha usha LIL JON LIL JON LIL JON! YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH! WHAT?!?! Lol Seth, you had to be there  Go listen to "Yeah" by usher, then imagine a fat kid bumpin' to it and throwin' up the west side hand thing  Do you want to come to the next one? It'll be a bit of a long drive for you. Maybe we can organize a cincinatti meetup? I bet Nakai Velasquez would show up, and there are a healthy handful of cubers in the area.

Allison, go read the to the OLL page on the wiki, you'll see a LOT of easy OLLs you can learn. A good bit of them are sunes/anti sunes and FRUR'U'F' type things with setup moves. You'll see what I mean.

Edit:
Shane Rowland (Famous Deaf Rubiks Guy) didn't show up because I guess he never got the when/where, although I know he had a link to this thread and I emailed him 1pm Keystone at the Crossing food court. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 13, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Do you want to come to the next one? It'll be a bit of a long drive for you. Maybe we can organize a cincinatti meetup? I bet Nakai Velasquez would show up, and there are a healthy handful of cubers in the area.
> Edit:
> Shane Rowland (Famous Deaf Rubiks Guy) didn't show up because I guess he never got the when/where, although I know he had a link to this thread and I emailed him 1pm Keystone at the Crossing food court. Oh well, maybe next time.



I doubt i'll make it to any until i can drive (about 13 months from now, probably 16 months until my parents trust me to drive to wherever the meetup is), also, i doubt they would want to drive me to cincy to meet up with some people they have never met.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 13, 2010)

You wouldn't be able to just tell them you're going to hang out in cincinatti to hang out with friends? I'm sure you and your folks go there all the time, it's the closest big city to you. You missed a very interesting car ride though, doubt that'll ever happen again  You never know JT, it might just happen on the way to DeVry!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 30, 2010)

Bump only to show new information on the first page. If you'd rather read it here instead of clicking the First Page link:



Spoiler



So I plan to have a meetup soon after DeVry, probably not the 9th, but the weekend after that (the 16th). Would everybody be cool with that? I'm primarily talking to those that went to this past one, but any new members please chime up!

Also, I'd like to try to host a cube competition. I've talked to Mike about it and he's more than willing to help, and especially thankful somebody is stepping up to help out! I'll be talking to Jim Mertens this weekend about a good date (he said he doesn't want Jan/Feb), so I was thinking early March, does that work for everybody? More details on this to come.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 30, 2010)

I think it might be better to just put the information in your latest post when you decide to have a new one, and not even bother to update the first page. This thread essentially amounts to a local chat, much like a few of the other threads that are floating around, like "Speedcubing in Melbourne", for instance. There are a few of us who care, and no one else does, because it's local. Those of us who care will read the most recent posts anyway, so no need to update the front page. At least, that's how I'd do it.

Second and third weekends in March probably won't work for me; there's too much going on that time of that month. So hopefully you can pick something different for the competition. And first weekend in March may still be too close to winter months for comfort; I think I'd go for later in the month if I were you.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 30, 2010)

I'll go ahead and not update the first page then 

As for the comp, I'll shoot for that. I really want you to be able to come  Hopefully Rebecca will own some people in BLD  If we hold a comp, are you still going to hold the typical Mike Hughey hosted comp sometime? Maybe a summer bash?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes, I'll try to do one a few months after yours, probably, assuming we have a delegate.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh Mike, if only you knew how ironic of a comment that was to make  Well, I'm sure you do, just don't realize it until it's brought up, but that's a conversation for a later day I suppose.

I talked to Jim. He said the last week of March would work, as of now (I believe). I told him I'd keep in touch with you about it. Does that week of March work for you? I can get Ashley to get the room / venue with her school set up if it works out.

What about the 16th? Does that work for you to meet up again? How about you, Allison? I know it does for JT because he's always available to hang out


----------



## hatter (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah I think I'm on fall break then. So that works!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 13, 2010)

So Mike and James, are you two cool with Saturday, Keystone Crossing Food Court, 1pm?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 15, 2010)

It looks like I'll probably be there, although we might only be able to stay for an hour and a half or two hours. It looks like my daughters will probably be coming with me, although I'm not absolutely sure of that.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 15, 2010)

James Maupin can't make it, I guess he's got plans.

Allison, are you still able to come?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 20, 2011)

This is incredibly late notice, but I figured I'd give it a shot anyway.

I was talking to Allison Tharp, and we brought up the idea of a meetup. I was thinking maybe one before UIUC would be good, and that leaves this weekend. It would be one last little make small improvements to practice on for a week before the competition (but certainly not learning any new algorithms!).

I figured we could do the usual place, the usual time (early afternoon)?

Interested people:
Myself!


----------



## hatter (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd actually not be able to come this weekend. =[


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 20, 2011)

Well there's one that's out...Jt, Mike, Spencer? Anybody else that isn't listed?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yea, I can make it. Lindsey should probably be able to come as well (unless shes not invited >.>)
Is spencer even on the forums?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2011)

I really doubt we'll make it; things are too busy at our house this weekend. But in case we do have a spare hour to show up for a few minutes, what time? 1:00 or so?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 21, 2011)

I think 1:00pm would be good Mike, we can do that. Do you know when you'll have a more definite answer? Since Spencer lives in Greenwood, Jt lives on the east side, and I live SE of Indy, it'll basically be up to you if we meet at keystone or if I have us meet somewhere else  I have no problem going to Keystone, but it'd be easier for us to meet somewhere south  No pressure or anything!

Obviously next weekend is UIUC, and we should most definitely have one not long after it


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 22, 2011)

I think you'd better count on us not coming. Marie will definitely be too busy to come, but there is an outside chance I might bring Rebecca and Rachel. Why don't you pick a spot that makes you happy, and we'll show up if we really can. Obviously, the farther towards Fishers the better for us, but don't pick for our benefit. Just let me know where and if we happen to have the time, we'll show up.

My 3x3x3 solving is terrible right now, but I have suddenly gotten a little faster at 5x5x5 speed; I'm hoping maybe I can have a good showing in 5x5x5 at UIUC. And of course maybe 3x3x3 BLD.


----------



## hatter (Jan 22, 2011)

I've been watching your race to sub20 posts. Don't tell me your 3x3 is bad! You're definitely improving (and faster than me! I swear I'll never be sub20!! Haha)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 22, 2011)

Some weeks it seems like I'm improving, then other weeks it doesn't. My overall averages don't seem to have gone down much, although I have had more kind of low averages than I had before. Maybe I have improved a little. Thanks for the encouragement. After this past round, I was sort of ready to give up.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 22, 2011)

Mike, are you still practicing your PLLs specifically? Also, is washington square mall too far of a drive for you? It's probably only another 15 minutes or so added to your drive, is my guess anyhow. It's kind of ghetto'd out now but it's not too bad. Jt and I have went there a few different times.

Allison: What times are bad is definitely all up to the cuber  I used to be quite happy with anything sub30, then I wasn't. I used to be happy with sub25, then I wasn't. I used to be happy with sub20, now I'm not  I want sub17 consistently! I'm approaching it, that's for sure  Doubtful for UIUC though, unless I get on my good streak (had a few sub18 avg12's and a decent handful of sub17 avg5's). Shame you can't make it though, Jt has been slow lately due to not practicing (black ops has him busy haha).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry, we didn't make it. Marie is sick. I hope everyone is well by next week!

Washington Square isn't a terrible option for future meetups for us; it's a little far, but not all that bad.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll keep that in mind, but I'd still prefer keystone, it's just nicer as a whole, and the tables have more room. The main reason I was thinking of washington square this time is just because I'd have been picking spencer up (greenwood) and Jt (right at washington and post basically), so it would have made most sense since you were so unsure


----------



## FatBoyXPC (May 3, 2011)

Anybody interested in a meetup again soon? Mike? Since I work practically at 96th and Keystone, if we could meetup on a Fri evening, that'd be so awesome


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 3, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Anybody interested in a meetup again soon? Mike? Since I work practically at 96th and Keystone, if we could meetup on a Fri evening, that'd be so awesome


 
Missed your chance - last weekend would have worked really well for me. I suspect we're going to be pretty busy for the next few weeks.

However, after the Dixon Open, I suspect we might have time for one.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (May 3, 2011)

I knew I should have asked earlier! Man I wasn't doing anything this past weekend either! I'm still unsure if I even want to go to Dixon Open, that's quite a drive for us 

I want to meetup again soon though because you need to show me those "M2 Improvements" again, and some corners stuff  I finally got around to learning M2 and I've had a decent handful of successes now


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 22, 2011)

We really need to do a meetup soon. I need to keep my mind off ****, this would help.


----------

